# Should I get the 35 1.4L MKI for $1100 or wait for the new MKII?



## sapphire (Dec 14, 2012)

My friend can sell me his 35mm 1.4L for $1100.  Is it worth it since that the MKII will be coming out soon?  Or should I just wait for the MKII?  I assume the MSRP is around $1600?:er:

FYI, I own a T3i, but planning to get 5dmkii after a year.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Dec 14, 2012)

Get what you need now and get it at a good price.  It's pretty rare that the next generation of something is such a gamechanger that you should wait.  That would be like saying, "I'm not going to buy a T4i because a T5i will come out next year."  And if you really do end up wanting to upgrade, punt the mk1 on ebay and buy a mk2.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 14, 2012)

There is also a 35mm f2 which is cheap and quite fast with nice IQ. ( just in case you don't need f1.4)


----------



## j-digg (Dec 19, 2012)

The new Sigma 35 1.4. Give it a lookski.


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 19, 2012)

My brother has the 35mm f/1.4 L and its a beast. Really sharp. I would get it. I can't see the MKii being much of an improvement. You will be totally satisfied with the I.


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 19, 2012)

AFAIK Canon is making the MK2 because the Sigma version is even sharper, so nobody has any reason to get the MK1 anymore.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2012)

you are right.  Sigma 35 1.4 is sharper..  Now  I am tearing myself  between the Sigma 35mm 1.4 and the Canon 35mm 1.4L.  Sigma : $900 new   VS   Cannon : $1100 used.  However, Canon has better resell value.


----------

